# Pro Plugger Alternative...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

While at Rural King I picked this guy up for $12.99. I wasnt sure how it would work in my hard clay.


It's about 3' in height. It feels pretty sturdy. First test in my yard was a complete success.




It easily went into the turf and pulled a massive plug. I then pulled a clay plug from my bare area and switched the goodies.




I'm interested in the quality of the build but right now it feels very well made. I plan to do about 15 more for my bare area and will update the process.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

I don't have anything to add but I wish I had a Rural King closer to me


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice find, @TN Hawkeye. 
Your turf is looking pretty thick, by the way.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

social port said:


> Nice find,
> Your turf is looking pretty thick, by the way.


Thank you. We finally got some of that rain that's been moving across the state and it's helped a bunch.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

What is the name of this tool called?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

bigmks said:


> What is the name of this tool called?


I go by TN Hawkeye on here but my name is Mike... oh you mean the green thing with the handle. I put a link below. And I looked at the receipt and it was $11.99 not $12.99 like I said before.

https://www.ruralking.com/truper-tru-tough-bulb-planter11-1-2-head-chrome-plated-handle-30-33044?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=shopping&utm_content=5072295&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI89mcnPvr4wIVhJ-zCh3n1AKQEAQYASABEgLwxfD_BwE


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Art_Vandelay said:


> I don't have anything to add but I wish I had a Rural King closer to me


Same - they have AMS for $10/50lb bag. My local Ewing doesn't even stock it and SiteOne is $23 a bag after tax. There's one about an hour from me and I think once I start running low on fertilizer I'll make a trip up there to get 10-20 bags of it.


----------



## mattw10517 (Oct 22, 2017)

Closest Rural King is about an hour away for me, but the same model is on Amazon for about $15 with free shipping. Haven't picked up a ProPlugger due to the cost, but at $15 I'll give it a shot.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

If anyone is fond of Lowe's, I have the Corona tool they sell and it's worked well:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Corona-SodPLUGGER-Sod-Plugger/1000386965


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Welp, so much for that. 1st attempt today and it snapped in half. 
Cant get a pic to upload right now but will try again in a few


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I would guess the ground dried up a lot since last night. Seems there is a weak spot where the bolt holes are drilled. If you have sandy soil or midwestern black dirt soil this may work. But it looks like it may be a fail for clay soil unless it is slightly wet.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

I bought the yard butler a few months ago. Pulls a 3"x3" plug. Looks similar to the Corona. Noticed as well if soil is on the drier side you have to pull out on an angle. Won't pull a plug otherwise especially if long roots. Water in before hand and it works great.

https://www.yardbutlerstore.com/product/sod-plugger/


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

smurg said:


> If anyone is fond of Lowe's, I have the Corona tool they sell and it's worked well:
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Corona-SodPLUGGER-Sod-Plugger/1000386965


I ordered one of these earlier in the week. Arrived yesterday. Seems to be well built. Hope to try it next time we get some rain and the yard isn't rock hard.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I ordered the ProPlugger off Amazon a month ago and finally used it to transfer some plugs. I was lucky to get it from the Amazon Warehouse in "Good" condition, described as damaged packaging for $30. It looked brand new to me when I received it. The top of the pipe had a small strip of powder coating coming off, but I can't find any other flaws with it.

I do tend to follow the buy once, cry once mantra. The sturdiness and build quality, plus ability to store multiple plugs at a time, I wouldn't hesitate to buy the ProPlugger at full retail price. But if you're patient, find it on Amazon Warehouse for a discount. There likely won't be any flaws in it, and even so, it's a garden tool that will end up in the same condition after its first use.


----------

